# Passwort Abfrage



## Pazago (3. Apr 2011)

Ich hab mir ein Programm zur Passwortabfrage geschrieben nur zeigt er nicht so wie ich will wenn das Passwort falsch ist "Ihre Eingabe war Falsch" und wenn es richtig war "Ihre Eingabe ist Richtig"



```
package passwort;
import javax.swing.*;
public class Passwort1 {

	public static void main (String[]args )
	{
		String Text = "Ihre Eingabe war" ;
		try
		{
			String Eingabe1 = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Passwort");
		}
		catch (Exception x)
		{
			Text = "Text + Falsch";
		}
		if (Text.equals ("1234"))
			Text = "Text + Richtig" ;
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog (null,Text);
	}
}
```

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## jgh (3. Apr 2011)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		String text = "Ihre Eingabe war";
		String eingabe="";
		try {
			eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Passwort");
		} catch (Exception x) {
			x.printStackTrace();
		}
		if (eingabe.equals("1234")) {
			text = text + " Richtig";
		} else {
			text = text + " falsch";
		}
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, text);
	}
```


----------



## Volvagia (3. Apr 2011)

Du musst die Eingabe, und nicht den Text mit dem Passwort vergleichen. xD
Übrigens, sowas ist mehr als unsicher.


----------



## Pazago (3. Apr 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden :toll::toll:


----------

